# Leviton occupancy sensor closet lights



## cbjuray (Oct 12, 2008)

Just want to let you know my experience with the new Leviton closet light.
It consists of a squat G type florescent lamp with a plastic cover and a small occ sensor as part of the assembly. It screws into a 31/4 or 4" box.
Price is 32.00 or so.
Seems like a good product for a customer that wants to get more than a porcelain pull chain light, and less expensive then adding a switch leg.
Bought 2 and put one in each closet. One in master br. and one in spare br.
Closets have bifold doors that are kept closed.
Both fixtures have a mind of their own and go on at various times without being triggered. They shut off after 3 minutes indicating the time delay is working. Looks like more Chinese junk from a well known manufacturer.
I'm returning them to my supplier and may retry at a later date when they improve quality control.
Anyone else have experience with this product?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is this the product you are talking about LEV 000-9863-OCC? Where do you find those bulbs when they go out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Every time I see an occupancy sensor on a clothes closet, mop closet, storage closet, or similar room, I can't help but to think that it's a tremendous waste of money. You ever tried to do an ROI on one? Makes no sense at all.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cbjuray said:


> Just want to let you know my experience with the new Leviton closet light.
> It consists of a squat G type florescent lamp with a plastic cover and a small occ sensor as part of the assembly. It screws into a 31/4 or 4" box.
> Price is 32.00 or so.
> Seems like a good product for a customer that wants to get more than a porcelain pull chain light, and less expensive then adding a switch leg.
> ...


Is your rated for flourescents? Also, sometimes there's a minimum load that you may not be meeting


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Is this the product you are talking about LEV 000-9863-OCC? Where do you find those bulbs when they go out.


 They make the fixture without a switch for $12..Ilove how they sell them but can't sell replacment lamps for them


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Is your rated for flourescents? Also, sometimes there's a minimum load that you may not be meeting


The one I posted is a leviton all in one unit. It has a 13 watt bulb so it better be rated for that cfl.



> Leviton 9863-OCC 13-Watt Compact Fluorescent Lampholder with Automatic Occupancy Sensor and Clear Polycarbonate Lamp Guard, White
> 
> Leviton has expanded its line of Compact Fluorescent Ceiling Lampholders for closets and closed spaces to include this occupancy sensor version. Fluorescent lighting is the energy-efficient alternative to incandescent fixtures. Our new Occupancy Sensor Fluorescent Ceiling Lampholder incorporates today's most wanted features and meets NFPA 70, NEC Section 410.16 Requirements. Designed to reduce the risk of fire in closets, it can also be utilized in open spaces. Suitable for all areas of the home, it automatically senses movement to turn lights ON and is easy to install with pigtail leads and mounting holes for multiple box configurations. Sold with 13-Watt lamp and lamp guard. Note: Not intended for use with Incandescent lamps, dimmers or occupancy sensors.
> Color: White
> ...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The one I posted is a leviton all in one unit. It has a 13 watt bulb so it better be rated for that cfl.


 
I hadn't seen yours, and I read th op wrong. I though he was speaking of a sensor, not a light:laughing:


----------



## cbjuray (Oct 12, 2008)

Dennis, That is the fixture! Lamps are available, but I dont know the price.

That lamp should last for years in a normal closet application. It shuts off after 3 minutes without a further trigger incident. It should be a good product if they can get it to work properly.
Mine comes on at all hours of the day and night.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I use them all the time now. They are great.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

cbjuray said:


> Dennis, That is the fixture! Lamps are available, but I dont know the price.
> 
> That lamp should last for years in a normal closet application. It shuts off after 3 minutes without a further trigger incident. It should be a good product if they can get it to work properly.
> Mine comes on at all hours of the day and night.


Can you adjust the sensitivity of the unit?


----------



## cbjuray (Oct 12, 2008)

Englishsparky said:


> Can you adjust the sensitivity of the unit?


No adjustment is possible. The occ sensor is a small dome about the size of a button. The socket, and sensor are one assembly. See the picture posted on this thread.


----------



## RHC (Nov 30, 2011)

I have experienced the same random turn on of a Leviton 98633-OCC occupancy sensor fluorescent lamp holder. I noticed that the random turn seems to occurred when any another fluorescent fixture on the same branch circuit. Incandescent lamps and motors didn't didn't have Leviton 98633-OCC operation. I installed a line filter ahead of the 98633-0CC, but it didn't cure the problem. I installed in it's place a 4ft. strip florescent fixture controlled by a Leviton ODCOS-11W stand alone motion sensor.
this stet up worked fine. 

I called Leviton and suggested the electronics used in the Leviton ODCOS-11W be used in the 98633-OCC.

Google the part no on the bulb used in the 98633-OCC and you will find several suppliers. I000bulbs.com is a supplier. The style of connection used by the bulb is a political correct set up the may be mandatory requirement on new fixtures.


----------

